# GBATemps Christmas Tree



## rockstar99 (Dec 7, 2009)

MERRY TEMPMAS!!







Thanks guys wish you all a Merry Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
It was alot of fun this month


----------



## tjas (Dec 7, 2009)

This one is better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From 2006:






The result:





Let's start a new tree


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks let the decorations fly in now


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2009)

Also how it went last time was people just added the decorations themselves, one each.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 7, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Also how it went last time was people just added the decorations themselves, one each.


So should i just let it be and people can keep posting the  tree with their decorationsin their posts


----------



## tjas (Dec 7, 2009)

I'll start the Gbatemp mascot star


----------



## Raika (Dec 7, 2009)

Remember to save it as a png guys, no jpg.


----------



## dice (Dec 7, 2009)

I'll edit your OP so that it reflects the rules used in previous years.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks alot dice


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 7, 2009)

I take the corner down there.


----------



## Raika (Dec 7, 2009)

Here' my entry,


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2009)

Dice Elf!


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 7, 2009)

*RESERVED!* Done!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 7, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> *RESERVED!* Done!



nvm.


----------



## Raika (Dec 7, 2009)

...


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 7, 2009)

Guys, you should reserve a post like what we did last year:



			
				science said:
			
		

> NEW RULE
> 
> Reserve your post, edit the picture, edit your post with the new picture. You have a maximum of 1 hour to edit your post, otherwise you will be skipped and the next person to have a reserved post can go. If you see someone has a reserved post and they posted less than an hour ago, *DO NOT EDIT THE TREE!!!* If you ignore the other reserved post, your entry will be ignored. If we do this, everyone will be included. This is not a race.
> 
> ...



can't you see the love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 7, 2009)

oops sorry - redone my pic. (first time I've done this & didn't know about the 'reserve' bit) so MegaAce & Raika you can redo your above post to remove my mistake


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 7, 2009)

anyone have one of those ball ornaments I can edit my avatar into?


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2009)

To avoid confusion, this is what we are on now.



			
				CannonFoddr said:
			
		

>


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 7, 2009)

NVM LOL


----------



## jceggbert5 (Dec 7, 2009)

In tribute to my DS Lite that broke a couple days ago:


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 7, 2009)

jceggbert5 said:
			
		

> *In tribute to my DS Lite that broke a couple days ago*:



RIP.
My broke half too 2 days ago.

@B-Blue: Yes now I can see it. But when I posted the picture was cut in half.


----------



## Berthenk (Dec 7, 2009)

Reserved, kthnxbai.
Edit: Which one to do...?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 7, 2009)

Arrgh it's gone terribly wrong !!! - My decoration disappeared. Can I submit another one ?
[I know rules say only one decoration per member]


----------



## Minox (Dec 7, 2009)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Arrgh it's gone terribly wrong !!! - My decoration disappeared. Can I submit another one ?
> [I know rules say only one decoration per member]


Yours was submitted first, so I undid his changes.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2009)

Jesus Christ its not rocket science here fellas, try and keep up.




Chick!


----------



## Prophet (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww sh*t. I am so sorry guys, but I just knocked over the tree...






I'm not good in photo-shop-a-magic, can someone fix it?

*Might periodically enter the thread and knock the tree over


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 7, 2009)

*Shoryuken!*?(Now it's standing upright) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



??????


----------



## fgghjjkll (Dec 7, 2009)

:3 Subaru-kun is sooo lonely. Let Rockman.EXE be on your side MegaAce


----------



## Sephi (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## fristi (Dec 7, 2009)

yay close to ze triforce, now i will receive ultimate powaz


----------



## Jdbye (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm too drunk to put it on there myself so someone add my avatar on there please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Resize it to just the head or head and part of the body or something, idk. Whatever looks the best.


----------



## Sephi (Dec 7, 2009)

reserved while I shoop Antoligy and Jdbye. -edit: sllide too.

finally done


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 7, 2009)

Mine was skipped.


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 7, 2009)

Reserved for when Sephi is done, so I can re-add my change to it.

EDIT: Sorry Sephi, been an hour, and I wanna go to bed.






EDIT2:
I forgot one, my bad.




this one is the last one now.


----------



## Sephi (Dec 7, 2009)

edit: woops.


----------



## Jdbye (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Sephi


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Wabsta (Dec 7, 2009)

Posting this from my phone in my bed.
Sephi, could you afd your changes to mine? I would have done ot but im already in bed!


----------



## Sephi (Dec 7, 2009)

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 7, 2009)

check above post ^^


----------



## Sephi (Dec 7, 2009)

reserved while I add wabsta's ornaments.
http://i46.tinypic.com/10or3au.png

bah.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 7, 2009)

Sephi said:
			
		

> reserved while I add wabsta's ornaments.



Check my above post?


----------



## Sephi (Dec 8, 2009)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> Sephi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


edit: I somehow missed that. never mind.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 8, 2009)

No, I didn't? I said I did it real quick.. I layered yours and his, and added my own. Whats difficult to understand? :S


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 8, 2009)

Sephi said:
			
		

> reserved while I add wabsta's ornaments.


Hate to say this(yes I read) ,but I'm lost i see like 3-4 different trees , i just want my avatar in the middle of the tree.


----------



## Sephi (Dec 8, 2009)

Your post was hiding me from. all I saw was "never mind" and no tree. I'll add KingVamp.


edit: here it is.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 8, 2009)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Sephi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ignore that tree, and add-on to vidboy's so we don't confuse any more people


----------



## Sephi (Dec 8, 2009)

your post being there is confusing, you should clear it out.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 8, 2009)

Are we allowed to upload it to the GBAtemp Picture Upload Service @ http://pix.gbatemp.net?


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Sephi.


----------



## rikuumi (Dec 8, 2009)

heres my entry.. FFFFUUUUU


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 8, 2009)

Here's my entry


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## rikuumi (Dec 8, 2009)

you covered one ball..


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah.. come on dude don't cover other peoples stuff.


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 8, 2009)

There's my entry. I used FEFL's tree.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 8, 2009)

rikuumi said:
			
		

> you covered one ball..
> QUOTE(ZeWarrior @ Dec 8 2009, 09:35 AM) Yeah.. come on dude don't cover other peoples stuff.


Ignore him.
He's doing it on purpose.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 8, 2009)

No I didn't. 
I didn't even see the ball.


----------



## zeromac (Dec 8, 2009)

Reserved







edit: done


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok I 'll say it:

THIS TREE SUCKS BECAUSE THE TOPIC WASN'T MADE BY .TakaM!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 8, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Ok I 'll say it:
> 
> THIS TREE SUCKS BECAUSE THE TOPIC WASN'T MADE BY .TakaM!


This!


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 8, 2009)

Should have be a small burger actually on the tree and that random fist lol ...


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 8, 2009)

umm, reserved?
edit; done


----------



## ericling (Dec 8, 2009)

Waiting for iPikachu  Christmas tree first..
Overlook the "reserved rule"
Sorry for my mistake
Reserve
DONE


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## fristi (Dec 8, 2009)

ill fix it
reserved!

edit: nvm, the page i was looking at was from yesterday >.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 8, 2009)

wow, remove that horrible big-mac from the tree.
someone can't photoshop.


----------



## prowler (Dec 8, 2009)

the big mac looks like its been done on MSpaint...
Reserved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sorry about the Mario guys, looks abit crap + didn't know where to put it
Removed Burger and Rockys picture (because he asked)


----------



## dice (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm sorry but that burger looks like crap and is MASSIVE. Someone cover it up (with the blue background) PLEASE!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 8, 2009)

I covered it up, but dean reserved a place, so I will remove it again when he does his tree.

edit: Thank God its gone, thanks deanxxczx


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 8, 2009)

Can i remove my decoration and add a new one because i have a great idea


----------



## Nitro Edd (Dec 8, 2009)

see what i did there?


----------



## outgum (Dec 8, 2009)

I dont have photoshop or anything, But can someone please add this?
Re size it to fit the rules too? if needed
http://www.mediafire.com/?bzyyqo1tjzz


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 8, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> I dont have photoshop or anything, But can someone please add this?
> Re size it to fit the rules too? if needed
> http://www.mediafire.com/?bzyyqo1tjzz



Reserved
Done.


----------



## outgum (Dec 8, 2009)

Ty XD
You can place it where ever, Somewhere visible would be preferred XD

EDIT: Looks good tyvm!


----------



## Satangel (Dec 8, 2009)

Nitro Edd said:
			
		

> see what i did there?



Love it


----------



## fgghjjkll (Dec 8, 2009)

Hoshikawa Subaru looks like it's feeling some girl's boobs o.o


----------



## prowler (Dec 8, 2009)

LMFAO i just saw what you did there.






 clever indeed.
More people need to add


----------



## DarthYoshi (Dec 8, 2009)

My turn!


----------



## Sephi (Dec 8, 2009)

we were missing some.






edit: added forgot to clean up awesome face. hope no one minds I fixed this up.

edit: added mthr


----------



## Jdbye (Dec 9, 2009)

That's no longer a christmas tree. It's just a tree with random stuff all over the picture


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 9, 2009)

Jdbye said:
			
		

> That's no longer a christmas tree. It's just a tree with random stuff all over the picture


agreed.
what happened?


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 9, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Jdbye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rockstar happened.


----------



## mrgekkie (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 9, 2009)

mrgekkie said:
			
		

>


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 9, 2009)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> mrgekkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> >


----------



## dice (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree, go with the new one


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Sephi (Dec 10, 2009)

this tree will never die


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 10, 2009)

cannot add to the tree due to inappropriote content that my mom may find disturbing near the bottom left corner. o.O


----------



## bnwchbammer (Dec 10, 2009)

Reserved! (It'll take a second)




BAM!


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2009)

WTF happened to the freaking tree!?


----------



## zeromac (Dec 10, 2009)

Don't complain about the tree, the tree is supposed to be photoshopped to death


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 10, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> I agree, go with the new one



Whats the point in having two competing threads when we can just start a new tree here? It just doesn't really make any sense to me.


----------



## zeromac (Dec 10, 2009)

Just continue with this damm tree, no restart needed imo


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Zerousen (Dec 10, 2009)

you know, there are kids on this forum too.


----------



## luke_c (Dec 10, 2009)

Reserved.







Smoothed over a few people's decorations.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 10, 2009)

I added me in


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 10, 2009)

This looked shopped. I can tell by a few pixels and having experienced a few shops from my time...or something like that. Covered up the womens butt......well for...obvious reasons.


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 10, 2009)

you covered up the guy too.


----------



## GentleFist (Dec 10, 2009)

what about this?

the pikachu and the ds girl


----------



## zeromac (Dec 10, 2009)

Oi take off the sign thing in the bottom right corner your covering up other people's work


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 11, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Oi take off the sign thing in the bottom right corner your covering up other people's work


Meh...take it off. Take it off and you'll have a ladies bottom, and also a random guy. This tree is seriously messed up but that's okay! It's 4 teh lulz. Let's keep this tree to show how crazy GBAtemp is in 09!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 11, 2009)

Had photoshop open, so trollitrice attempt two. I also removed the sign.


----------



## outgum (Dec 11, 2009)

My poor darkrais arm >_< 
I loved that arm....


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 11, 2009)

I re-did mine. Can someone crop it so it actually "fits" with the tree? I don't want it to be square; I couldn't find a crop/cut option on Paint.NET.


----------



## Nitro Edd (Dec 11, 2009)

damnit who covered that sexy ass?

reserved, repairing that dayum fine booty




dont mess with the divine potters work


----------



## phanboi (Dec 11, 2009)

need some pedobear and couragewolf


----------



## alidsl (Dec 11, 2009)

Reserved


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Dec 11, 2009)

reserve Behold the wonder of my MSPaint skills


----------



## Sephi (Dec 11, 2009)

made some changes, felt this might be better.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Dec 12, 2009)

Wow guys, there are maybe 3 ornaments on this tree! ...hmm... any way I could get the source of the DS girl... and why is Pedobear there?


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 12, 2009)

Guess what I added 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also I don't really see what the problem is with the tree being "cluttered" as last years tree I recall was pretty cluttered. Though I am not sure why someone has put a woman with a near bare bottom on the tree.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 12, 2009)

reserved


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 12, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> reserved


Save as .png!!!
The jpg artifacts are a bit noticeable.


----------



## Sephi (Dec 12, 2009)

I think one banana is enough.


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 15, 2009)

Sephi said:
			
		

> I think one banana is enough.


Yeah, one banana seems right. Also save it as a .png, the .jpg looks horrid ;_;


----------



## updowners (Dec 15, 2009)

I gotta say, that's the worst Christmas tree I've seen because IT DOESN'T LOOK REMOTELY LIKE ONE.


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 15, 2009)

Added VV.


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 25, 2009)

Did I kill the tree thread?


----------



## Hypershad12 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## zeromac (Dec 25, 2009)

Take off the fucking sign your covering up some other people's stuff


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 25, 2009)

guys this going front page i hope!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 25, 2009)

Hypershad12 said:
			
		

>



Um no, just no!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 25, 2009)

Hypershad12 said:
			
		

>



Jesus, why is that so grainy? Try re-saving it as a PNG.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 25, 2009)

HatsuneHaseo said:
			
		

> cannot add to the tree due to inappropriote content that my mom may find disturbing near the bottom left corner. o.O



Your mom finds Rick Astley inappropriate?


----------



## Fluto (Dec 25, 2009)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> HatsuneHaseo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



who dosen't


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 25, 2009)

Fine i editied the first post!
Congrats guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No more now its over ok?
looks cool imo


----------



## Raika (Dec 25, 2009)

WTF happened to the .png rule? The quality is crap now.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Dec 25, 2009)

The quality is caused by XP's MSPaint's inability to properly save as PNG.


If you save it as a BMP and PM it to me, I will send you back a proper PNG


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 25, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> WTF happened to the .png rule? The quality is crap now.


i dint upload the crap quality one to the first post


----------



## Raika (Dec 25, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm hello? The one you added to the first post is a .jpg.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 25, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then can you send me a better one in png


----------



## ericling (Jan 10, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> MERRY TEMPMAS!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Wtf.someone remove my thing


----------

